# Cimarron FB Door Flange Mod



## scott in kc (Feb 16, 2006)

I noted in some pix in a recent thread that Ranger72 also has a Cimarron Deluxe. We've exchanged pm's RE our common cooker. He thought my firebox door mod might be interesting to the group, and suggested I put pix in a thread. Normally I would consider the Cimarron to be a wood smoker, but did this mod to facilitate better control for doing a modified Minion method burn that gives me 3hr unattended burns so posted in the charcoal section (Jeff feel free to move this if need be)

Got the idea for my modified Minion method burn from the TeddybearBBQ site a while back, tried it in my cooker and it worked ok, but the poor fit of the firebox door didn't give the necessary oxygen control to get the maximum benefit of this method.


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 16, 2006)

I cleaned all the sawdust out of my tablesaw, installed a metal cutting abrasive blade and used some flat stock to make a flange to seal up the door. Works like a champ now, has been in place over a year and is holding up great.


To start my burn, I light up enough briq in a chimney to fill a 3# coffee can. While the coals get going, I put a 3# coffee can with both ends removed in the firebox right next to the smokebox. I then take another chimney of unlit briq and arrange it between the can and the firebox door along with 6 or 8  2"x 2" x 2" chunks of wood. 
When the coals are hot, I dump them into the can (to keep the lit material contained in one area) then remove the can. I add a chunk or 3 on top of the lit coals to get the pit up to temp a little faster. Once it hits about 175, I begin dialing the damper down to keep the fire under control. It eases on up to 225 and will stay there for almost 3 hours on the first load. 
When the initial load of fuel begins to dwindle, I push all the coals back up near the smokebox, add another chimney measure of briq, along with another 6 or 8 chunks and begin the process again. These subsequent additions run a full 3 hrs dead on 225 maybe 30 mins longer in warm weather.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice Mod you did there Scott and good pics too. Thanks for sharing!.


----------



## john c (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks great, why don t you make up a few sets and sell to your fellow Cimarron owners.
I just got one last week and haven t shut it off yet.
I did find that the Brinkmann people were asleep at the wheel. Mine had the Gas  regulator on backwards, some of the connections were loose and the gas controls were mounted upside down. The side burner was so out of shape I had to bend it with a large bar so that a pot could sit on it. I do find that the fire box has air gaps.
Does it make that big a differeance when sealed tightly?
Friend from the North  John C.


----------



## john c (Oct 8, 2007)

That looks really good. Do you find a real differance ? I just got my Cimarron 2 weeks ago and your're right about the sloppy fit.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

I might try that on my sunglow it leaks too and the damp is real tiny.

Thanks Scott!


----------

